# The Most Effective Knife Defence (Sorry)



## KangTsai (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 6, 2016)

KangTsai said:


>


Dude apparently REALLY needed to pee. For a while, I thought the robber was going to refuse the money after it fell in the puddle.


----------



## wingchun100 (Oct 6, 2016)

So drink a lot of Sunny D before you walk through a high crime neighborhood! lol


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 6, 2016)

wingchun100 said:


> So drink a lot of Sunny D before you walk through a high crime neighborhood! lol


I'm now imagining a whole new kind of Sunny D commercial...


----------



## wingchun100 (Oct 6, 2016)

I referenced Sunny D because of the movie JUNO, and I almost said, "Instead of Bruce Lee's quote 'be like water,' you should be like Juno." But I did not know how many people would get it. Most of my references go unnoticed.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 6, 2016)

wingchun100 said:


> I referenced Sunny D because of the movie JUNO, and I almost said, "Instead of Bruce Lee's quote 'be like water,' you should be like Juno." But I did not know how many people would get it. Most of my references go unnoticed.


I'm not familiar with that movie, so it would have gone right over my head.


----------



## wingchun100 (Oct 6, 2016)

gpseymour said:


> I'm not familiar with that movie, so it would have gone right over my head.


 
It's about a teenage girl who thinks she is pregnant so she goes to the store and buys a pregnancy test. She chugs a bunch of Sunny D so she can urinate on the stick to find out. When it comes out positive, she buys another test and more Sunny D, and keeps on chugging and peeing until she has to face the facts. It was an okay movie; I didn't find it as charming as some, but I didn't outright hate it.

At any rate...enough about that.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 6, 2016)

wingchun100 said:


> It's about a teenage girl who thinks she is pregnant so she goes to the store and buys a pregnancy test. She chugs a bunch of Sunny D so she can urinate on the stick to find out. When it comes out positive, she buys another test and more Sunny D, and keeps on chugging and peeing until she has to face the facts. It was an okay movie; I didn't find it as charming as some, but I didn't outright hate it.
> 
> At any rate...enough about that.


Ah, an apt reference, then!


----------



## wingchun100 (Oct 6, 2016)

gpseymour said:


> Ah, an apt reference, then!


 

Sometimes I stretch to the point where they snap.

Not every reference can be a winner.


----------



## kuniggety (Oct 7, 2016)

W...T...F

As for Juno, the movie is worth a watch. I liked it.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Oct 7, 2016)

It's always good to start out the morning with a good chuckle.  Thanks for that.


----------



## wingchun100 (Oct 7, 2016)

kuniggety said:


> W...T...F
> 
> As for Juno, the movie is worth a watch. I liked it.


 

I was indifferent to it personally, but I can see how others could get into it.

I mean, it had references to Dario Argento and the Melvins. That was pretty cool.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 7, 2016)

wingchun100 said:


> I was indifferent to it personally, but I can see how others could get into it.
> 
> I mean, it had references to Dario Argento and the Melvins. That was pretty cool.


Great. More references I'd miss.


----------



## wingchun100 (Oct 7, 2016)

gpseymour said:


> Great. More references I'd miss.


 
Maybe I will start threads in the Locker Room about them.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 7, 2016)

*Well he didn't get stabbed so that is a positive*.  When threatened with extreme violence
some times the body will prepare to take care of business.  In this case he had a full bladder
so it emptied.  It could easily have been a #2.  If this happens to you do not be shocked but 
take care of business if you need to!

Here is a write up by Marc MacYoung on Adrenal Stress
http://www.nononsenseselfdefense.com/adrenal.htm


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 7, 2016)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> *Well he didn't get stabbed so that is a positive*.  When threatened with extreme violence
> some times the body will prepare to take care of business.  In this case he had a full bladder
> so it emptied.  It could easily have been a #2.  If this happens to you do not be shocked but
> take care of business if you need to!
> ...


Absolutely! My reaction was amazement - that was a LOT of urine. He apparently would have been rushing to a bathroom if the robber hadn't interrupted. And, hey, it would certainly be something for an attacker/robber to focus on, to give you an opening if necessary.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Oct 7, 2016)

KangTsai said:


>


The reason why this didn't work is because he did it all wrong.  You have to pull down your pants first and take aim at the person with the knife.  Peeing in your pants is just a waste of good ammo.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 7, 2016)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> *Well he didn't get stabbed so that is a positive*.  When threatened with extreme violence
> some times the body will prepare to take care of business.  In this case he had a full bladder
> so it emptied.  It could easily have been a #2.  If this happens to you do not be shocked but
> take care of business if you need to!
> ...


Great article by MacYoung. My favorite quote (in the next article): "There is no ultimate fighting system that will magically make your dick grow to your knees."

That's it. I'm out.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Oct 7, 2016)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> *Well he didn't get stabbed so that is a positive*.  When threatened with extreme violence
> some times the body will prepare to take care of business.  In this case he had a full bladder
> so it emptied.  It could easily have been a #2.  If this happens to you do not be shocked but
> take care of business if you need to!
> ...



I would add that dumping urine or feces is indeed fight or flight.  Flight; you are lighter as he says.  Fight; if you are injured in the abdomen, there is a reduced likelihood of infection from the spread of urine and/or feces.  I don't really know one way or the other, but I am not sure that is because of the adrenaline dump or just a separate response to fight or flight.

Dumping wastes would be an embarrassment to most of us.  You need to try ahead of time to accommodate yourself to that happening.  It isn't as likely as you might think, but it does happen.  If so, just be forthright about it to 1st responders (you won't be the first one they have seen do it), get to a bathroom as soon as possible for a quick cleanup, then get to your home for a more proper cleanup.

Tell people close to you in whom you have confidence in their discretion about not telling the rest of the world.  Believe it or not, that will help most people to minimize it in their minds and get over it.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Oct 7, 2016)

gpseymour said:


> Great article by MacYoung. My favorite quote (in the next article): "There is no ultimate fighting system that will magically make your dick grow to your knees."
> 
> That's it. I'm out.



Is that why so many guys cross train in one martial art after another, looking and hoping?


----------



## RTKDCMB (Oct 8, 2016)

If it wasn't staged than how nice it was for you (hint of sarcasm) to help the YouTube user to further embarrass the poor guy.


----------



## Juany118 (Oct 10, 2016)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> *Well he didn't get stabbed so that is a positive*.  When threatened with extreme violence
> some times the body will prepare to take care of business.  In this case he had a full bladder
> so it emptied.  It could easily have been a #2.  If this happens to you do not be shocked but
> take care of business if you need to!
> ...


This Is Your Brain On War

Your body will naturally want to purge toxins before a fight may begin because if you rupture there you may, in essence, poison yourself.


----------

